# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  حسان بن ثابت بين الجلاهليةوالاسل ام  بقلم فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

حسان بن ثابت بين الجاهليةوالاسلا  م 

                       بقلم \ فالح الحجية الكيلاني         

    حسان بن ثابت  من  بني النجار  اخوال النبي محمد صلىالله عليه وسلم و من قبيلة الخزرج 
    ولد سنة  ستين قبل الهجرة  نشا في بيت عز وشرف  وغنى   اسهم في الخصومات  بين الاوس والخزرج  وفهجا الاوس   ونال منهم 
    مدح حسان في الجاهلية الغساسنة وملوكهم قبل الاسلام  وكذلك المناذرة وغيرهم   الاانه  بعد محيء الاسلام  واعلان اسلامه اختص في مدح الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ومدح المسلمين وفخر بهم  
     توفي  سنة 54 هجرية في خلافة معاوية بن ابي سفيان  عن عمر يناهز المائة وخمس سنوات
 يمتازشعره بقوته  بحيث كان سوطا لاذعا في ظهور اهل الشرك  والكافرين بعد اسلامه   اتخذه الرسول الكريم  شاعره المفضل  وحثه على قول الشعر ومناجزة
 شعراء الشرك والجاهلية ومدح المسلمين  وهجاء قريش  والرد على كل شاعر يهجوالمسلمين  من شعراء الشرك 

   يقول النقاد  والمختصون في الشعر ان شعره في الجاهليه اقوى واحسن  من الشعر الذي قاله في الاسلام   ويرجعون ذلك لانبهاره في اساليب القران الكريم  ومعانيه  وتقييده الشعر  بقيود اخلاقية  منها الكذب المبالغ حد الاسراف  كما انه اسلم بعد  ان بلغ الستين من عمره  وتكون قد انطفاءت  ثورة عاطفته  نعم قال الشعر في الجاهليــــة  والإسلام و في هذا المقال الموجز سا بين راءي الخاص في شعره في كلا العصرين  يقول اغلب النقاد إن شعر حسان  الجاهلـــــي  أقوى من شعره الإسلامي  في كل قصائده  وهذا حكم في رأي الخاص  قاس وصارم فقد  طرق  حسان أكثر الإغــــــــــر  اض الشعرية  . شبب ومدح  وهجا ورثا  ووصف  وافتخر وفخر وحكم  مثله مثل كل الشعراء الجاهليين   يقول حسان في قصيدة له نظمها  في الجاهلية                         
أسألت رسم الدار ام لم تسألـــــــــــ  ي                   
        بين الجوابي والبضيع  فحومـل
لله در عصابة عصابـــــــــــ  ــــــــــــة    يوما بجلق في الزمــــــان الأوليمشون في الحلل المضاعف نسجها     مشي الجمال الى الجمال  البزلبيض الوجوه كريمة أحسابهـــــــــ  ــم     شم الانوف من الطـــراز الأوللقد شربت الخمر في حانوتهـــــــــ  ـــا     صهباء  صافية  كطعم الفلفـــلنسبي اصيل في الكرام ومــــــــــذود  ي       تكوى مواسمه جنوب المصطلي
            بدأ  قصيدته في الغزل  وتساءل عن ديار الأحبة  بين البضيع والجوابي وحومل وانتقل إلى مدح الغساسنة حكام الشام فـــي جلق ثم عرج على الخمرة واحتسائها ثم افتخر بنسبه  الأصيل وإذا أمعنا  النظر في هذه القصيدة او في غيرها من شعره الجاهلي نلاحظ متانة الشعر  وبلاغته  وقوة الفاضه  وصعوبتها  في غالب من الأحيان وكذلك الشعراء كانوا يفعلــــون إذ يخرجون في القصيدة الواحدة  إلى إغراض شتى إذ تبدأ  بالغزل  والبكاء على الإطلال أو وصف الخمرة  وتنحدر مــــن فن لاخر  وهذا بلاشك  يفتح أمام الشاعر أجواء شعرية واسعة  فتاتي قصيدته  قوية متينة لذا كان الشعر الجاهلي  بليغا وقويا اما شعر حسان في الاسلام  فيتميز  بطبقة شعرية  عالية  رفيعة  جمعت بين بيان الجاهلية ومعارفها وحداثــــــــة  الاسلام وروحانيته الواسعة   وافر  البيان جزل اللفظ واسع البلاغة  يعود ذلك الى صلته الشديدة والقريبة من موقـــــــع مهبط الوحي  وقربه من معين الأدب الإسلامي  حيث كان يستمع  إلى القرآن الكريم ويحفظه   فشعره  قد تحلــــــــــــ  ــى  بالفصاحة الخالصة من شوائب اللفظ وغريب العبارة والتعقيد فشعره حسن مفهوم  خال من حوشي الكلام  زاخـــــــــــر بالمعاني الاسلامية  الجديدة  والاغراض السامية النبيلة ينهل من بحر المدرسة المحمدية التي التزم بها و أصبــــــــــــ  ح لايفارقها ومن جهة اخرى انه كان شاعرا في الجاهلية شاعرا في الإسلام فازداد قوة شعرية ورفعة ومتانة  فعمــــــــــره الطويل وعراكه مع الزمن وتجربته الشعرية وحاجة الإسلام إليه في الذود عنه وعن شخصية الرسول الكريم محمـــــــد صلى الله عليه وسلم  قادته إلى السمو والعلو قال ابن سلا م  في طبقاته  للشعراء  متحدثا عن شعراء الإسلام وأشهرهم  حسان بن ثابت وهو كثير الشعر  جيده من هذا  نستنتج إن شعر حسان في الإسلام يضاهي شعره 
فــــــــي الجاهلية أو يزيد عليه لنقرأ له هذه الأبيات الإسلامية  

الله كرمنا بنصر نبيــــــــــــ  ــه    
                  وبنا أقام دعائم الإســـــــــــ  لام

وبنا اعز نبيه وكتابــــــــــ  ــــه  
    وأعزنا بالضرب و الإقـــــد ام في كل معترك تطل سيوفنـــــا     
 فيه الجماجم عن فراخ الها مينتابنا جبريل  في أبياتــــــــنا      
 بفرائض الإسلام  والإحكــــاميتلو علينا النور فيها محكمـا           
 قسما  لعمرك ليس كالأقســام
             نلاحظ جودة شعره وتأثير الإسلام فيه واقتباسه في شعره من آيات القرآن الكريم فما اقتبسه من القران الكريم واحاديث الحبيب المصطفى زادته وروت شعره من معينها قوة وبلاغة وسهولة وفصاحة  حتى بلغ الذروة  رحم الله حسان فهـــو سيد الشعراء المخضرمين  وأسعدهم                           
ومن جميل شعره هذه الابيات  

توحْ منَ الحسناء أمْ أنتَ مغتدي،
 وكيفّ انطلاقُ عاشقٍ لمْ يزودِ
 
تَرَاءتْ لَنا يَوْمَ الرَّحيلِ بمُقْلَتيْ
                          غَرِيرٍ بمُلْتَفٍّ مِن السِّدْرِ مُفْرَدِ 

وجيدٍ كجيدِ الرثمِ صافٍ، يزينهُ
                           توقدُ ياقوتٍ، وفصلُ زبرجدِ 

كأنَّ الثُّرَيّا فَوْقَ ثُغْرَة ِ نَحْرِها
                                  توقدُ، في الظلماءِ، أيَّ توقدِ 

 لعَمْري لَقدْ حالَفْتُ ذُبْيانَ كُلَّها
                        وعبساً على ما في الأديمِ الممددِ
 
وأقبلتُ منْ أرضِ الحجازِ بحلبة
                           ٍ تَغُمُّ الفَضاءَ كالقَطا المُتَبَدِّدِ 

تحملتُ ما كانتْ مزينة ُ تشتكي 
                         منَ الظلمِ في الأحلافِ حملَ التغمدِ 

أرَى كثْرَة َ المَعْرُوفِ يورِثُ أهْلَهُ
                        وسَوَّدَ عَصْرُ السَّوْءِ غَيْرَ المُسَوَّدِ 

إذا المرءُ لمْ يفضلْ، ولم يلقَ نجدة 
                      ً معَ القَومِ فَلْيَقْعُدْ بِصُغْرٍ ويَبعَدِ 

وإنّي لأغْنى النّاسِ عَنْ مُتكلِّفٍ
                         يَرَى النّاسَ ضُلاَّلاً وليس بمُهْتدي 

كَثِيرِ المُنى بالزَّاد، لا خَيْرَ عِندَهُ
                         إذا جاعَ يوماً يَشْتَكِيهِ ضُحى الغدِ

                      الشاعر
               فالح الحجية الكيلاني

******************************  **********

----------

